# The Lover Style Profile Test



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It didn't give me my results! :mum

But I'm going to assume "Carnal or Exotic Lover" would apply in my case :boogie

(although I have no idea what they mean by it )


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^
I had problems getting my results too. The screen was blank, but I'm using Chrome, so I did "Inspect Element" on the page and found the button (which was invisible for some reason) that led to the results page.

*The Devoted Lover*
*59% partner focus, 0% aggressiveness, 50% adventurousness*
_Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:

You prefer your romance and love to be traditional rather than daring or out-of-the-ordinary, you would rather be pursued than do the pursuing and, when it comes to physical love, your satisfaction comes more from providing a wonderful time to your partner than simply seeking your own.

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Devoted Lover.

The Devoted Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and is perhaps the best Lover Style when it comes to developing a long-term, caring and rewarding relationship. The Devoted Lover is a treasure to find, though it is sometimes difficult to time establishing a relationship with one just right; usually, this is the last romantic relationship you'll need to find, so sow any wild oats first.

In terms of physical love, the Devoted Lover can be shy at first but gradually warms and eventually can be a thrilling partner who knows every need of his/her partner. Given a strong and loving relationship, and the right lover, the Devoted Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Suave Lover (most of all) or the Classic Lover, or the Carnal Lover._


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Haha I took this ages ago. I got exotic lover.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> It didn't give me my results! :mum
> 
> But I'm going to assume "Carnal or Exotic Lover" would apply in my case :boogie
> 
> (although I no idea what they mean by it )


Well hello there ringo.. *winks*

Aw that sucks, i cant believe my post backfired haha. Hope your good.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see any results... it gave me a blank page... wtf?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> I don't see any results... it gave me a blank page... wtf?


If you want to see your results, hover your mouse slightly to the left of the first test under "Tests others are taking"...you'll see your cursor turn into a hand. Click there. (*This goes for anyone who gets a blank page who wants to see their results*)


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I got the devoted lover as well but everyone's right, it is a bit tough to get to the results, had to take it twice.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Well hello there ringo.. *winks*












Helloooo

(I'm good. Hope you're well too)


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Took the quiz, didn't get results, exited the page, read this thread to discover that there's a work around (thanks @mezzoforte ), was gonna forget it but decided "hell, why not", and my results are:



> Your result for The Lover Style Profile Test ...
> *The Devoted Lover*
> 59% partner focus, 24% aggressiveness, 25% adventurousness
> Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:
> ...


Where all my Suave, Classic, and Carnal lovers at


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

*The Suave Lover*
45% partner focus, 52% aggressiveness, 15% adventurousness
Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:

You prefer your romance and love to be traditional rather than daring or out-of-the-ordinary, you would rather pursue than be pursued and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance.

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Suave Lover.

The Suave Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and is reminiscent of some of the most classic lover figures of all time, such as Casanova or Don Juan, or more recently James Bond (several of the "Bond girls" fit this type, too). This shouldn't be confused with a "player" or someone who is solely interested in physical love, but someone who is looking for an incredibly elusive thing: a worthy partner. The Suave Lover is a treasure to find, but can be incredibly difficult to hold on to, once found.

In terms of physical love, the Suave Lover can sometimes be surprisingly tender. Given the right setting, and the right lover, the Suave Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Devoted Lover (most of all) or the Romantic Lover, or the Liberated Lover.

....mmm ok


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*The Classic Lover* 45% partner focus, 0% aggressiveness, 25% adventurousness


----------



## andyhols (Sep 16, 2014)

The Liberated Lover
55% partner focus, 62% aggressiveness, 60% adventurousness

Woooo!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

9% partner focus LMAO


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I got Classic Lover with 36% partner focus, 19% aggressiveness, and 25% adventurousness.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

*The Classic Lover*
*36% partner focus, 48% aggressiveness, 40% adventurousness*

Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:

You prefer your romance and love to be traditional rather than daring or out-of-the-ordinary, you would rather be pursued than do the pursuing and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance.

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Classic Lover.

The Classic Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and is the closest it comes to the classic images of the princess in the tower, or the romantic and chivalrous knight, or the hero/heroine from a Disney film. The Classic Lover is a treasure to find, though it can be difficult to do so because they sometimes tend to be shy and/or difficult to successfully court.

In terms of physical love, the Classic Lover again can be shy, and often needs more in terms of emotional security to feel comfortable than some of the other Types. Given the right setting, and the right lover, the Classic Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Romantic Lover (most of all) or the Devoted Lover, or the Liberated Lover.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

*The Suave Lover*​

You prefer your romance and love to be traditional rather than daring or out-of-the-ordinary, you would rather pursue than be pursued and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance.

The Suave Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and is reminiscent of some of the most classic lover figures of all time, such as Casanova or Don Juan, or more recently James Bond (several of the "Bond girls" fit this type, too). This shouldn't be confused with a "player" or someone who is solely interested in physical love, but someone who is looking for an incredibly elusive thing: a worthy partner. The Suave Lover is a treasure to find, but can be incredibly difficult to hold on to, once found.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Devoted Lover (most of all) or the Romantic Lover, or the Liberated Lover.

*...I'm a Bond girl, what can I say? *


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> If you want to see your results, hover your mouse slightly to the left of the first test under "Tests others are taking"...you'll see your cursor turn into a hand. Click there. (*This goes for anyone who gets a blank page who wants to see their results*)


Didn't work for me.

*For Everyone else that can't get this to show results:*

Copy paste this into your address bar:

1javascript:$('signup_form').submit();

Remove the 1 at the beginning

and press enter.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*The Exotic Lover*
23% partner focus, 38% aggressiveness, 60% adventurousness
Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:

You prefer your romance and love to wild and daring rather than typical or boring, you would rather be pursued than do the pursuing and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance.

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Exotic Lover.

The Exotic Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and conjures images of the exotic, romantic hero out of a romance novel, or perhaps a slightly dangerous and deadly sexy femme fatale from a noir mystery. The Exotic Lover loves pleasure and is a treasure to date, though it can be difficult to do so because they sometimes tend to be mysterious and reluctant to commit.

In terms of physical love, the Exotic Lover can be quite surprising, as they are often more exciting and adventurous than predicted. Given a little freedom, and the right lover, the Exotic Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Liberated Lover (most of all) or the Devoted Lover, or the Romantic Lover.

Congratulations!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Devoted Lover
55% partner focus, 5% aggressiveness, 0% adventurousness


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

nvm have to sign in

Your result for The Lover Style Profile Test ...
The Exotic Lover
36% partner focus, 38% aggressiveness, 60% adventurousness
Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

AAAARGH no result!!. Stupid f8ing computer.!!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I guessed that my boyfriend was either going to get Classic or Devoted, and I guessed: 45% partner focus, 19% aggressiveness, 25% adventurousness.

He ended up getting Devoted and 55% partner focus, 14% aggressiveness, 20% adventurousness. Pretty close to my guess lol. 8)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

*The Liberated Lover
64% partner focus, 67% aggressiveness, 55% adventurousness*

Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:

You prefer your romance and love to wild and daring rather than typical or boring, you would rather pursue than be pursued and, when it comes to physical love, your satisfaction comes more from providing a wonderful time to your partner than simply seeking your own.

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Liberated Lover.

The Liberated Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and forms the kind of free-thinking, sexually-exciting, self-confident lover that society once condemned but that a liberal-mind cherishes and exults. The Liberated Lover is a treasure to find, though it can sometimes be difficult to do so because they are often already engaged in relationships or are in high-demand if "in the market."

In terms of physical love, the Liberated Lover is possibly the most thrilling and demanding of all, with the one potential drawback being that it is possible to feel 'overmatched' at times by their prowess and selfless giving. Given trust and understanding, and the right lover, the Liberated Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Exotic Lover (most of all) or the Carnal Lover, or the Suave Lover.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Stopped when it assumed I would want to go to a party.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

The Carnal Lover

45% partner focus, 62% aggressiveness, 60% adventurousness

Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that: 

You prefer your romance and love to wild and daring rather than typical or boring, you would rather pursue than be pursued and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance. 

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Carnal Lover. 

The Carnal Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, though it is often confused with terms like "player" or even "****." The Carnal Lover is not necessarily either of those things (though sometimes is) but is instead a lover of life, romance and pleasure. The Carnal Lover is a treasure to find, though can sometimes be difficult to keep happy once found, because a Carnal Lover often loves a variety-filled life. 

In terms of physical love, the Carnal Lover tends to be dynamic and driven, and can therefore be quite pleasurable. Given the right motivation, and the right lover, the Carnal Lover can be a delight in bed. 

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Surprising Lover (most of all) or the Devoted Lover, or the Liberated Lover.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

The Classic Lover
50% partner focus, 10% aggressiveness, 15% adventurousness


----------



## Brittt (Feb 9, 2013)

The Classic Lover
50% partner focus, 33% aggressiveness, 35% adventurousness

You prefer your romance and love to be traditional rather than daring or out-of-the-ordinary, you would rather be pursued than do the pursuing and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance.

This places you in the Lover Style of: *The Classic Lover*.

The Classic Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and is the closest it comes to the classic images of the princess in the tower, or the romantic and chivalrous knight, or the hero/heroine from a Disney film. The Classic Lover is a treasure to find, though it can be difficult to do so because they sometimes tend to be shy and/or difficult to successfully court.

In terms of physical love, the Classic Lover again can be shy, and often needs more in terms of emotional security to feel comfortable than some of the other Types. Given the right setting, and the right lover, the Classic Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Romantic Lover (most of all) or the Devoted Lover, or the Liberated Lover.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The Devoted Lover
59% partner focus, 48% aggressiveness, 45% adventurousness

Haha.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

*The Classic Lover*

32% partner focus, 19% aggressiveness, 40% adventurousness


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> ^
> I had problems getting my results too. The screen was blank, but I'm using Chrome, so I did "Inspect Element" on the page and found the button (which was invisible for some reason) that led to the results page.


thnx. took a while to find it.

The Classic Lover
23% partner focus, 33% aggressiveness, 35% adventurousness

hm sounds alright


----------



## Passchendaele (Oct 7, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> ^
> I had problems getting my results too. The screen was blank, but I'm using Chrome, so I did "Inspect Element" on the page and found the button (which was invisible for some reason) that led to the results page.
> 
> *The Devoted Lover*
> ...


I did the "inspect element" also (on windows 8) and found nothing, button-wise.


----------



## Passchendaele (Oct 7, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> If you want to see your results, hover your mouse slightly to the left of the first test under "Tests others are taking"...you'll see your cursor turn into a hand. Click there. (*This goes for anyone who gets a blank page who wants to see their results*)


I tried that. Nothing happened, although I didn't get a blank page in the first place. I did, however, get to see the avatar of a fellow calling himself "hymanbuster" That was good for a nervous giggle before I applied hand sanitizer to my entire upper body and then hid under my bed.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

The Carnal Lover
36% partner focus, 62% aggressiveness, 60% adventurousness



i think the partner focus thing should be higher it only gave me that BS score becaue i said i wouldnt eat my friends ****ty food 

which really depends like, if he/she made a healthy ceviche that just tasted like shiit, ok, because ceviche is good for me anyways, but if they made a cake and it tasted like a deep fried cows colon, i dont want any part of it. thats wasted calories/carbs/sugar, AND it doesnt taste good?? no thanks

also i dont think im this carnal it basically said im in the sloot group and i disagree wholeheartedly


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^They also said the food smelled bad. I tend to think if food smells bad then it tastes bad, and I'm struggling to think of an exception to that rule.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^They also said the food smelled bad. I tend to think if food smells bad then it tastes bad, and I'm struggling to think of an exception to that rule.


wtf it smells bad too??? is it century old balut or something that smells rank regardless of when it was made because now i feel like my friend just made food, let it go bad, and is trying to unload it on me so it doesnt go "to waste"

i wouldnt trust this guy any further than i can throw him

if he knows that it smells like an inner ear infection and is still trying to hock it to me, he's an ******* and if he cant smell that then hes sensory deprived and we should get him to an otolaryngologist, STAT


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

Okhrana said:


> *The Devoted Lover*
> 
> 59% partner focus, 14% aggressiveness, 35% adventurousness


Awe.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

orsomething said:


> wtf it smells bad too??? is it balut or something that smells rank regardless of when it was made because now i feel like my friend just made food, let it go bad, and is trying to unload it on me so it doesnt go "to waste"
> 
> i wouldnt trust this guy any further than i can throw him
> 
> if he knows that it smells like an inner ear infection and is still trying to hock it to me, he's an ******* and if he cant smell that then hes sensory deprived and we should get him to an otolaryngologist, STAT


I agree (although I don't know what an otolaryngologist is).

Now that I think about it, there might be some cheeses that taste better than they smell...and I guess even that crazy rotting fish that the Scandinavians eat can't be that bad....if they eat it?

I just googled balut and it looks gross. I can't imagine seeing "Boiled duck abortion" on a menu :blank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

*The Classic Lover*
*45% partner focus, 29% aggressiveness, 30% adventurousness*

@*TicklemeRingo*, the rotten fish they eat smells bad, tastes bad, is one of the most pungent smells on earth (as tested by the Japanese) and generally no one eats it except by tradition. But yeah, I'd say some foods would smell bad but taste good, blue cheese for example.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I agree (although I don't know what an otolaryngologist is).
> 
> Now that I think about it, there might be some cheeses that taste better than they smell...*and I guess even that crazy rotting fish that the Scandinavians eat can't be that bad....if they eat it?
> *
> I just googled balut and it looks gross. I can't imagine seeing "Boiled duck abortion" on a menu :blank


It smells wayyy worse than it actually tastes. It is actually pretty bland taste wise.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

I took it on my ipad and the results were blank :sus


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

I got the "devoted lover." It's true


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Stilla said:


> It smells wayyy worse than it actually tastes. It is actually pretty bland taste wise.


Oh right. Did you try it? How bad was the smell?

Thanks @coeur brise


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Oh right. Did you try it? How bad was the smell?
> 
> Thanks @coeur brise


Smell is real bad not gonna lie, like have to evacuate the premises bad which left me terrified of trying it until a couple years ago. But taste wise- meh. Sort of good even with butter and potatoes on bread. I recommend it!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Stilla said:


> Smell is real bad not gonna lie, like have to evacuate the premises bad which left me terrified of trying it until a couple years ago. But taste wise- meh. Sort of good even with butter and potatoes on bread. I recommend it!


Cool. Thanks  One day, maybe.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I scored. The Suave Lover
50% partner focus, 57% aggressiveness, 25% adventurousness


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Man, I'm the first user to get this result

*The Surprising Lover*
_68% partner focus, 38% aggressiveness, 85% adventurousness

You prefer your romance and love to wild and daring rather than typical or boring, you would rather be pursued than do the pursuing and, when it comes to physical love, your satisfaction comes more from providing a wonderful time to your partner than simply seeking your own.

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Surprising Lover.

The Surprising Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and, like the name implies, is often filled with hidden delights and talents that might not be apparent from a surface knowledge of the person. The Surprising Lover is rather like a geode--sometimes rough on the exterior, but filled with beauty and wonder. The Surprising Lover is thus a gem to find, though it can sometimes be difficult to do so because they often tend to be humble and unwilling to reveal their inner greatness unless they're in a rewarding relationship.

In terms of physical love, the Surprising Lover really shines, often highly imaginative and utterly devoted to bringing the heights of pleasure to the one that they truly love. Given a rewarding, reciprocative relationship, and the right lover, the Surprising Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Carnal Lover (most of all) or the Exotic Lover, or the Suave Lover.

Congratulations! _


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Classic Lover*
32% partner focus, 43% aggressiveness, 35% adventurousness


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

You have to register to get the results. What a waste of my time...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^You don't have to register. I didn't have to.



> *The Devoted Lover*
> _59% partner focus, 48% aggressiveness, 35% adventurousness_
> Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:
> 
> ...


Lol. Seriously? The thought of having sex with someone who considers themselves a "Suave Lover" is such a turn off.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

*The Classic Lover*

27% partner focus, 24% aggressiveness, 40% adventurousness
Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that:

You prefer your romance and love to be traditional rather than daring or out-of-the-ordinary, you would rather be pursued than do the pursuing and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance.

This places you in the Lover Style of: *The Classic Lover*.

The Classic Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and is the closest it comes to the classic images of the princess in the tower, or the romantic and chivalrous knight, or the hero/heroine from a Disney film. The Classic Lover is a treasure to find, though it can be difficult to do so because they sometimes tend to be shy and/or difficult to successfully court.

In terms of physical love, the Classic Lover again can be shy, and often needs more in terms of emotional security to feel comfortable than some of the other Types. Given the right setting, and the right lover, the Classic Lover can be a delight in bed.

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Romantic Lover (most of all) or the Devoted Lover, or the Liberated Lover.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

The Classic Lover
36% partner focus, 5% aggressiveness, 50% adventurousness
Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that: 

You prefer your romance and love to be traditional rather than daring or out-of-the-ordinary, you would rather be pursued than do the pursuing and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance. 

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Classic Lover. 

The Classic Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, and is the closest it comes to the classic images of the princess in the tower, or the romantic and chivalrous knight, or the hero/heroine from a Disney film. The Classic Lover is a treasure to find, though it can be difficult to do so because they sometimes tend to be shy and/or difficult to successfully court. 

In terms of physical love, the Classic Lover again can be shy, and often needs more in terms of emotional security to feel comfortable than some of the other Types. Given the right setting, and the right lover, the Classic Lover can be a delight in bed. 

Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Romantic Lover (most of all) or the Devoted Lover, or the Liberated Lover.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

The Carnal Lover
18% partner focus, 81% aggressiveness, 95% adventurousness
Based on the results of this test, it is highly likely that: 

You prefer your romance and love to wild and daring rather than typical or boring, you would rather pursue than be pursued and, when it comes to physical love, you concentrate more on enjoying the experience rather than worrying about your performance. 

This places you in the Lover Style of: The Carnal Lover. 

The Carnal Lover is a wonderful Lover Style, though it is often confused with terms like "player" or even "****." The Carnal Lover is not necessarily either of those things (though sometimes is) but is instead a lover of life, romance and pleasure. The Carnal Lover is a treasure to find, though can sometimes be difficult to keep happy once found, because a Carnal Lover often loves a variety-filled life. 

In terms of physical love, the Carnal Lover tends to be dynamic and driven, and can therefore be quite pleasurable. Given the right motivation, and the right lover, the Carnal Lover can be a delight in bed.

So, basically I am a selfish ****? Score!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I got Devoted!! I was like 63% partner focus 40% Aggressive and 23% adventurous. It describes me pretty accurately. -.-


----------

